# Bad to the bone camo dipping



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds painful...


----------



## bowhntrmn (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone with anything revelent??


----------



## OTJ (Aug 24, 2010)

He is local to me he does good work with bugging out the skulls but I have never seen in person his dipping work. Honest guy bunch of my buddies have done business with him


----------



## bowhntrmn (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks OJT. My son has been looking up info on him and found a lot of positive feedback. He got a nice buck and a mutual friend as well. I think we're all 3 going ship ours out together and get them done. Save a little on shipping that way too.


----------

